# Is obtaining root possible without a computer?



## Gene_Bailey (Sep 3, 2011)

]I have heard that using GLaDOS Control its possible to unlock and lock the bootloader on a Galaxy Nexus. So.. Here's my situation lol I don't have a computer at the moment. I'm going to be ordering a G-Nex shortly and I need root and unlocked bootloader.. I remember some devices (like my old G2 and GS1) you could temp root from the device via an app or terminal emulator commands and downloaded packages and then perm root through more commands in terminal emulator.

Is it possible for such a thing to be possible with the G-Nex? Gain temp root through terminal emulator commands and downloaded files and then use GLaDOS Control to unlock the bootloader, then download ROM manager and flash CWM, then download the SU and busy box binaries and flash them through CWM, and then enjoy my Nexus?

Or am I just shooting blindly in the dark? I really want CM9 and MIUI and maybe to try AOKP as I've heard so much about it.. But without a computer that seems impossible! :-(

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

You must have a friend that has a computer? When my phone bricked while I was out of town I went to the apple store and restored back to stock.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

TYPE M GTS-t said:


> You must have a friend that has a computer? When my phone bricked while I was out of town I went to the apple store and restored back to stock.


Hahaha.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

The only way I could thing of doing it without a computer is if you have an android device with a USB port on it (such as the Acer Iconia A500) you could always do a fastboot oem unlock from there within a terminal emulator.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> The only way I could thing of doing it without a computer is if you have an android device with a USB port on it (such as the Acer Iconia A500) you could always do a fastboot oem unlock from there within a terminal emulator.


However fast boot would have to be compiled for arm arch... and I don't think the source is available, but if the source is available the it could be ported. I don't know of anyone who has done it, but I assume with come code love it could work.


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

TYPE M GTS-t said:


> You must have a friend that has a computer? When my phone bricked while I was out of town I went to the apple store and restored back to stock.


Post of the week right here haha surprised the "geniuses" didn't come over snickering at your phone


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

nklenchik said:


> Post of the week right here haha surprised the "geniuses" didn't come over snickering at your phone


Ha yeah I was there for a little while downloading the files. When I started running terminal commands one guy asked if I was hacking apple and to please leave. I just explained that I was jailbreaking my phone


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Figures an apple "genius" has never seen the command line... yup the command line's soul use is hacking, good work boys.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

JBirdVegas said:


> However fast boot would have to be compiled for arm arch... and I don't think the source is available, but if the source is available the it could be ported. I don't know of anyone who has done it, but I assume with come code love it could work.


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1447727
fastbootarm


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1447727
> fastbootarm


Well there you go... that's neat I may need to investigate this further thanks for the link


----------



## Gene_Bailey (Sep 3, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1447727
> fastbootarm


Thank ya sir!

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Gene_Bailey said:


> Thank ya sir!
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


Still need a device with usb host mode support to actually run it though.


----------



## TheSwaggeR (Jun 24, 2011)

How would this be possible if you need root from another device? It wouldn't be usable if no root was present through adb. I can't imagine it being that hard to write a script up and doing everything on your phone instead of relying on a PC or another device that is unlocked and rooted.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gene_Bailey (Sep 3, 2011)

TheSwaggeR said:


> How would this be possible if you need root from another device? It wouldn't be usable if no root was present through adb. I can't imagine it being that hard to write a script up and doing everything on your phone instead of relying on a PC or another device that is unlocked and rooted.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Really? Would you mind elaborating please? I no longer need the method but some theoretical discussion would help me pass the time 

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------

